# Ringcraft in Scotland



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Im still trying to find one! 

Begining to get really down about it as i want Shorty to have the practice rather than just enter her in a show and hope for the best.

Can anyone help me out here guys, im pretty desperate!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

You can look at Google. There are lots of resources there.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

here's a list of ringraft societies . don't know how upto date it is.

Ringcraft Clubs & Societies


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

there are like none near us! iv also searched. im not planning on showing, i was just looking out of interest. 
theres a girl on here who takes her poodle to ringcraft somewhere around glasgow im sure. CheekoAndCo. 
she doesnt really come on anymore, but you could PM her and she might reply.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

where abouts are you from i know there is one or two around dundee and perthshire.


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in Aberdeen so not much help, but the 2 ringcraft clubs here were advertised on the Aberdeenshire council website, perhaps you could check your council website


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

thankyou all for your help, i found a class in Giffnock and we start tonite :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

goodluck!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Ducky said:


> there are like none near us! iv also searched. im not planning on showing, i was just looking out of interest.
> theres a girl on here who takes her poodle to ringcraft somewhere around glasgow im sure. CheekoAndCo.
> she doesnt really come on anymore, but you could PM her and she might reply.


Just came on for a look and I'll reply this once lol  There is one in Muirhead near Cumbernauld. On Tuesday and Wednesday at 7 30pm. I've got the name of another 2 but never been to them.


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm also looking for a ringcraft  Yesterday I had my girl didn't want to stand in show position (but she did stand nicely and home and parks) and just lay down... Judge ask us to leave the ring  

Do you know any ringcrafts in glasgow/edinburgh (or somwhere between) area?? 

Our next show is in october...


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Ringcraft Clubs & Societies



> BROXBURN & DISTRICT RINGCRAFT CLUB
> Mrs D E Hunter,
> Balmuir House,
> Bridgecastle, Bathgate,
> ...


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

is there a possibility to contact them by e-mail??


----------



## Buttons mum (Aug 28, 2010)

Nessie162 said:


> is there a possibility to contact them by e-mail??


Did you get in touch with the ringcraft class in Bathgate? I was thinking of going and just wanted to see what you thought of it if you went.

Thanks


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

No...
I went to Naughty Paws in Glasgow


----------



## Buttons mum (Aug 28, 2010)

Nessie162 said:


> No...
> I went to Naughty Paws in Glasgow


Thanks, think it's a bit far away for me to travel to, I'll phone the bathgate 1 tomorrow.


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm looking for a Ringcraft, again... 
Anyone can help me (Glasgow area)??


----------



## cremolafoam (Mar 4, 2010)

Nessie,

I go to Ringcraft in Wishaw, pm me if you want all the details.

CF


----------

